

Promising hacker?  Want to eradicate poverty?  We'll relocate you to SF. - ianterrell
http://www.samasource.org/about/positions/RubyEngineer

======
ianterrell
It says apply on Resumator, which you're free to do. Or you can just email me
your Github name, Stack Overflow profile, resume, sample code, or random chit
chat: ian@samasource.org

Feel free to ignore all experience requirements. If you're talented and eager,
I want to hear from you.

